# Inland Empire



## volcomstone6 (Apr 2, 2009)

looking for suggestions and places to take pictures in the inland empire, mainly near the 71 freeway, I'm willing to go about 45 minutes around the area. 

I've found some good places, but i'm looking for something to do with ocean, but not the ocean pursay haha


i want like a grassy field with maybe some old rowboats

I'm aware im being picky but maybe somebody knows something that i dont, after all thats what the forums for right 

thanks a lot and btw it is a model shoot, not that it makes a difference i think


----------



## linpelk (Apr 2, 2009)

I lived in that area YEARS ago and I'm sorry that I can't think of anything that sounds like what you are looking for, however, I remember the botanical gardens at UC Riverside were nice.  Good luck!


----------



## nikonpreap (Apr 2, 2009)

is that near perth?


----------



## volcomstone6 (Apr 2, 2009)

oh that botanical garden sounds like a nice place to shoot. 

I might look into that, and what is perth?


thanks for the reply


----------



## AlexColeman (Apr 2, 2009)

A city in Australia........where the hell is the inland empire though?


----------



## volcomstone6 (Apr 2, 2009)

oh woops forget i was dealing with different countries here


haha its about 45 minutes east of los angeles, california


----------



## Honu (Apr 2, 2009)

Try the Huntington Library and Botanical Gardens in San Marino (south of Pasadena) or the Los Angeles Arboretum in Arcadia. Search for both on Flickr and see if they hit the mark.


----------

